# Slayed them in the Native Slayers!



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Last night my roommate Hunter and I had the urge to put some meat in the freezer so we decided to try some dock lights and see what was out there. Launched at about 8:30 and started working an area that has been productive in the past. Took us a few lights before we got bit but we put a couple keeper trout in the box. Once the tide started moving we went to my most productive lights. First 2 had nothing. Got to the third hoping for a big trout or even some slots and we ended up having a double hookup on barely over slot reds. Mine was 27.5" and Hunter lost his Just as he was pulling it into the kayak. On my very next cast I hooked another solid fish that wasn't fighting like a red. Got her to the boat and it was a healthy 24" trout which I released to hopefully catch another day. After that we found a few more slot trout and one barely legal redfish. Hunter also caught a nice 21.5" trout that completely swallowed his Vudu shrimp and earned itself an invite home with us. In total we kept 5 specks and 1 red, released a few shorts and the big trout and red. It was a great night and it's great to have some fresh fish in the freezer again! 

If anyone is interested in the Native Slayer Propel, Pensacola Kayak & Sail is having their annual demo day next Saturday (March 22) so come out and check them out! :thumbup:


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

Looks like y'all got into them. Nice work. I definitely want to try out the slayer propel. Hopefully, I can go to the demo day @ PK&S.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

That's a good night right there!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a great productive night!!!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice !

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice catch


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

roll tide. nice catch!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Good job some very good quality fish , thanks for report


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes sir !!!! nothing like it...congrats on a good night fellas..


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report and excellent photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice job fellas. How was your buddy throwing the vudu shrimp? I've tossed em but don't usually use a weighted cork and there so lite.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

When we use the Vudu 90% of the time it's without a cork. I never throw it with a cork on dock lights. I have a rod specifically for throwing the Vudu and light jigs. 10# power pro super slick on a shimano 2500 with a real light 7' rod will cast it as far as you'll ever need


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks man, appreciate the tip! My normal gear may be a lil heavy, I run 20 lb pp, with 20 lb flouro leader most of the time. Might just set up a lighter rod for throwing those then


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

Those are some great looking fish! Dock fishing at night is not something I do enough of, so I denitely need to get after it.


----------

